# VNC Viewer and Veency



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Whenever I use VNC Viewer on my p.c..

I wish to get access on I-phone using Veency app.

I need accept Remote access request.

How do I set VNC password in settings, so it won't need anybody to accept Remote access request all the time ?

Please find screen shots below.-

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=115726&stc=1&d=1347211295


http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=115727&stc=1&d=1347211295

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Is this what your talking about vncpasswd(1): change VNC password - Linux man page

EDIT sorry this RealVNC - VNC® Open 3.3.7 Server for Windows


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes, but instead of connecting to a p.c., it connects to the I.P. of your
I-phone. Veency program is used on the I-phone. It can operate the buttons
and icons on the I-phone like you are holding it and using it.

Veency Allows iPhone Users to Remotely Control their iPhone

How To Use Veency to Remote Control your iPhone



joeten said:


> EDIT sorry this RealVNC - VNC® Open 3.3.7 Server for Windows


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't see anything on auto login with veency Veency · Cydia


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I found it from this video-

How To Set Up Veency - Simple PC Windows Tutorial - YouTube

Thanks.




joeten said:


> I don't see anything on auto login with veency Veency · Cydia


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Good work well done


----------

